# Can't trust those sneaky Canadians



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

I got bombed by @Scotchpig sheesh try and help people out.

He did send me a favaorite and a few I do not have, but the best one of all was the Warped Moon Garden missed those when they came out and could not find them local or Online.
Thank you much Scott.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Dang, the Piggy is on a killing spree!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I bet the crater smelled like maple syrup. Nice slap.


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

kacey said:


> I got bombed by @Scotchpig sheesh try and help people out.
> 
> He did send me a favaorite and a few I do not have, but the best one of all was the Warped Moon Garden missed those when they came out and could not find them local or Online.
> Thank you much Scott.


LMBO look who's talking KC, good job @Scotchpig


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooh yeah, you’re gonna like that MG! Nice hit Scott!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit on the big guy !


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> LMBO look who's talking KC, good job @*Scotchpig*


Hey I usually tell people that the bomb is on the way. 
Speaking of which ..... Walking away, Whistling and starts counting down ...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Looking good Scott! Taking a page from the Red Sox book, and setting out to, "Do damage"!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Way to represent!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@kacey this wasn't a bomb. Your last cigar count post seemed a bit low, so consider it a helping hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> @*kacey* this wasn't a bomb. Your last cigar count post seemed a bit low, so consider it a helping hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Scotchpig well then my apologies, thank you for helping me get to 10k just that little bit faster. I don't know how I could have misconstrued your intent here???? :serious:
MMMM So Sorry:wink2:
Maybe it was the note that you so thoughtfully include in the package?? NAHHH the line about "I don't think this fire cracker comes close to the bombs you've tossed my way, but consider it an installment." GEEZ not sure how I could have misconstrued your intent there Scott.  :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Thank you very much for the smokes.


----------

